

Entanglement: addicting js puzzle game - Tenchi
http://entanglement.gopherwoodstudios.com/

======
CodeMage
I'm using FF 3.0.19. For me, it puts up the "Loading" screen, plays music and
just sits there. Anything special required?

~~~
Tenchi
Any webkit based works perfectly. Opera and Firefox 4 beta works too

~~~
akx
Firefox 3.6 too.

